
Breakthrough study explains how the immune system puts cancer cells to sleep - sahin-boydas
https://newatlas.com/cancer-kept-dormant-immune-trm-cells/57837/
======
pagutierrezn
To me (non expert) this behaviour seems consistent. Certain substances such a
omalizumab reduces T-cells
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3328586/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3328586/)
while at the same time is said to cause tumors as side effect in certain cases
[https://www.drugs.com/sfx/omalizumab-side-
effects.html](https://www.drugs.com/sfx/omalizumab-side-effects.html)

